
Rwanda’s COVID19 pool testing: a savvy option where there’s low viral prevalence - zeristor
https://theconversation.com/rwandas-covid-19-pool-testing-a-savvy-option-where-theres-low-viral-prevalence-141704
======
zeristor
As mentioned in the BBC’s Science in Action podcast

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/w3cszh0k](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/w3cszh0k)

